# General > Politics >  A Crime Against Scotland

## Corky Smeek

Does anyone know of any obscure piece of Scot's Law that could be used to put Blair McDougall behind bars?  He deserves it for what he said in this video and for the insufferable smugness he displayed.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1199761519774511104

----------


## j4bberw0ck

It seems to be a key characteristic of socialists / nationalists everywhere that - presented with something they don't like to hear - they want to lock up the "offender".  Several Labour MPs in Westminster have said in the last few months they could never, ever, be friends with a Tory.  Why on earth not?  Friendship must be something deeper than political affiliation.  Whoever Blair MacDonald is or was, he called something wrong.  Even for a Nationalist, that shouldn't be something for which one is deprived of liberty!  Does Scots Law have deep, dark oubliettes where people who think the "wrong" things can be conveniently secreted?  Or has Corky discovered his inner sense of humour?  :: 

Free speech for all!  And no "right to be offended".  Being smug is not a crime!

----------


## Corky Smeek

> It seems to be a key characteristic of socialists / nationalists everywhere that - presented with something they don't like to hear - they want to lock up the "offender".  Several Labour MPs in Westminster have said in the last few months they could never, ever, be friends with a Tory.  Why on earth not?  Friendship must be something deeper than political affiliation.  Whoever Blair MacDonald is or was, he called something wrong.  Even for a Nationalist, that shouldn't be something for which one is deprived of liberty!  Does Scots Law have deep, dark oubliettes where people who think the "wrong" things can be conveniently secreted?  Or has Corky discovered his inner sense of humour? 
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech for all!  And no "right to be offended".  Being smug is not a crime!



I'm not sure who you are talking about but Blair *McDougall* ran the Better Together campaign during Indyref 1 and was one of the chief architects of "Project Fear".   
If "free speech for all" is what you stand by why have you responded in such high dudgeon. Surely I must, by your rules, be allowed to say what I want. Your faux outrage seems a little puzzling in that context particularly alongside your assertion of no "right to be offended". Or perhaps your inner sense of humour has also made an appearance.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

> I'm not sure who you are talking about but Blair *McDougall* ran the Better Together campaign during Indyref 1 and was one of the chief architects of "Project Fear".


Oh, OK, thanks.  I'd (with many regrets) moved away from Scotland by that time so Mr McDougall / MacDonald's mere existence had passed me by entirely.  My loss, I'm sure.




> If "free speech for all" is what you stand by why have you responded in such high dudgeon. Surely I must, by your rules, be allowed to say what I want. Your faux outrage seems a little puzzling in that context particularly alongside your assertion of no "right to be offended". Or perhaps your inner sense of humour has also made an appearance.


Crikey, Corks......... "high dudgeon"?  "faux outrage"?  Rilly?

As a general principle I'm pro-Libertarian on the free speech issue.  So yes, in general, and so long as free speech doesn't cross over into naked incitement and a few basic human courtesies are observed, people should be free to express their opinion.  The arbiter of "incitement" is NOT the person who decides to be offended - that's where we've gone wrong.  The "right to be offended" is championed by victim groups who are largely pushing a self-serving Marxist agenda.  So, please - you don't need my consent to say what you want to say; whether I decide to respond or not is based on whether I think what you say is arguable or not.   You certainly won't find me dressing up as a snowflake and complaining - or at least, the only circumstance I can think of offhand in which I might complain is rather unlikely to happen.

Horse on, Corky!  I'm enjoying myself, anyway  ::

----------


## Corky Smeek

> Horse on, Corky!  I'm enjoying myself, anyway


Aye, shame it'll all be over in a couple of weeks.

----------

